# Closing



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

We would like to thank everyone for their support of River Run!!! In order to prepare for MUD JAMS 2, we have decided to close the park from today until next Wednesday morning, while we "DO WORK"! We appologize for any inconvenience, but we are trying to make sure WE have an awesome event and the trails repaired!!


----------

